# Gol di Florenzi in Roma Barcellona. Video.



## admin (16 Settembre 2015)

L'incredibile gol segnato da Alessandro Florenzi nel corso di Roma Barcellona, partita di Champions League del 16 settembre 2015.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Settembre 2015)

Allucinante


----------



## Ba Matte (16 Settembre 2015)

Incredibile


----------



## Heaven (16 Settembre 2015)

Assurdo, è un grande Florenzi


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Settembre 2015)

Che gol, ma sopratutto che cuore Florenzi


----------



## pazzomania (17 Settembre 2015)

Che gol amici.

Perfino io e mio padre milanisti doc ci siamo alzati quando è entrata


----------



## 666psycho (17 Settembre 2015)

gol dell'anno! non mi sembra sia stato un cross sbagliato...


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Settembre 2015)

Che gol, che cuore, che giocatore


----------



## mandraghe (17 Settembre 2015)

Ter Stegen che prende gol da lontano? Già visto, nihil sub sole novi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Settembre 2015)

Gol incredibile!


----------

